# Kawi Carb q's



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Still dealing with a Broke Force. Initially suspected fuel pump, not the case.

Fuel is getting to the carb inlet, however, bike will not start.

Any ideas?


----------



## TEXASBAGMAN (Oct 13, 2012)

Have cked the plugs? Compresion? Ignition spark?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

All seems good. Bike will fire and run w gas poured into carbs.

From the inlet there seems to be a snag.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

You might need to pull them off and clean them. My brute did the same thing it would idle but That's it as soon as you touched the throttle it would die they were gelled up from running ethanol fuel.


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

*fuel getting to carbs but not motor?*

I have been looking at 650 brute gas is getting to the fuel inlet but, not thru the carbs to the motor. Did not want to tear into the carbs but looking like we will..:34:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

utu said:


> I have been looking at 650 brute gas is getting to the fuel inlet but, not thru the carbs to the motor. Did not want to tear into the carbs but looking like we will..:34:


Gonna be big fun I'm sure :banghead: I've only been "into" them once, and that was years ago. Print a few diagrams from the service manual before we start


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

It's not that bad. The pain is taking all that plastic off.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

JLOWERY said:


> It's not that bad. The pain is taking all that plastic off.


Its already off now...


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Do you have fuel in the carb bowls? Your floats could be stuck closed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Winner winner, Chicken Dinner...

Gummy Carbs


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yup, gotta love ethanol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Glad you found your problem,but I can't understand how one lets their fuel system get this bad?????


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

*Sta-Bil ,STP gas treatment ,Sea Foam ???????:aargh4*

:aargh4:


dman66 said:


> Glad you found your problem,but I can't understand how one lets their fuel system this bad?????



I got my son to use Sta-Bil, STP gas treatment and Sea Foam in a regular basis for quite a while since he has been riding at our deer camp. When he was riding Wilson Creek not too much then? This jell was soft jelly like how long would it take to be built up like this? Wouldnt when he/we started using Sta-Bil, STP gas treatment and Sea Foam had cleaned this up? May have a lil who knows? Only thing else I can think of his Brute had been sitting for about 30-45 days without running? Friend told me to start using Marine Sta-Bil.. Another question I have is what is the purpose of the coolant line running to the carb????? (Dad Question)

Got carbs cleaned up had to order the vacuum valves Part # 16126-1226. OUCH ..Lil over $200.00 shipped. I do not see how good it ran with the diaphram bad on both of them??


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

*Any Ideas ???*

Any body got some clues ?



utu said:


> :aargh4:
> 
> 
> I got my son to use Sta-Bil, STP gas treatment and Sea Foam in a regular basis for quite a while since he has been riding at our deer camp. When he was riding Wilson Creek not too much then? This jell was soft jelly like how long would it take to be built up like this? Wouldnt when he/we started using Sta-Bil, STP gas treatment and Sea Foam had cleaned this up? May have a lil who knows? Only thing else I can think of his Brute had been sitting for about 30-45 days without running? Friend told me to start using Marine Sta-Bil.. Another question I have is what is the purpose of the coolant line running to the carb????? (Dad Question)
> ...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

dman66 said:


> Glad you found your problem,but I can't understand how one lets their fuel system this bad?????


The Wheeler showed no previous signs of issues, spent a few years as a mud/creek dweeler, no issues then, never sank, etc.

Since, (last 2-3 years) used around the deer camp, light use. Never any problems starting, idling, running, etc. 

So, not sure I understand your question.. I've had this Brute since it was new in 06', this is the first real issue with it, other than axles, breaks, etc. I think it has done well.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

That's probably what caused it to gel up. When you stopped riding it as much the ethanol gelled up There's really nothing you can do to stop it except putting treatment in it. I learned my lesson on mine when it did that I don't run ethanol gas in anything anymore it might cost a little more a gallon but it's well worth it.


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

So I am thinking plug/reroute the coolant lines here in Ky on my son's Brute So wat all you all think. Parts suppose to be here tomorrow 5th via UPS?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

utu said:


> So I am thinking plug/reroute the coolant lines here in Ky on my son's Brute So wat all you all think. Parts suppose to be here tomorrow 5th via UPS?


Look in the SRA snorkel thread,... there is something about that, I think tho, its a Caleb cooler... I saw something about it, I know I did.


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

*Finally ! !*

I had to take the carbs off again and take floats off and clean the needle and seat area. Was not cleaned up good enuf the first time. (sticking). Brutes cured now. Gonna try and find repacking for HMF can now.. LOUD:aargh4: way TOO LOUD for Dad anyway!:lol:


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

When you are done riding a carbed bike using ethanol, always always drain the carb bowls, or run the fuel out of them.


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

In Kentucky kind of hard to find fuel w/o a lil ethanol in the gas regular or premium. When I took carbs off/apart the second time i could see a build-up already on the float bowls. This when the bowls were dry since the needles were stuck closed??? Not running anything at my house w/o Sta-Bil and Seafoam.......... Perry

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------



650Brute said:


> Look in the SRA snorkel thread,... there is something about that, I think tho, its a Caleb cooler... I saw something about it, I know I did.


Send me the link I could not find. I looked....Dad


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I never drain my carb bowls - just use sea foam in your gas or ethanol treatment. Or if you're storing it for a long time,then drain the carb bowls


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

*Brute 650 carbs FINALLY !!!!!*

:bigok: Finallly guess 4th time worked.. Cleaned carbs again! Drained gas tank,put a xtra capacity fuel filter on,new fuel (treated). Next chore take the HMF can off and repack(LONG OVERDUE)..... Thanks for all the replies and help!!!! Perry


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

That's good news!!! Maybe ol' Brutus will see another ride


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

Now to put the plastic back on....


----------



## gdesch23 (May 26, 2010)

utu said:


> Now to put the plastic back on....


 
Thats one thing about the brute(it may be all utility atv, I have had many sports quads, this is my first utility) the plastic have soooo many screws and bolts


----------

